# RIP Bea Arthur



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

-- Bea Arthur, the actress best known for her roles as television's "Maude" and the sardonic Dorothy on "The Golden Girls," has died of cancer, a family spokesman said Saturday.
.

Two-time Emmy Award winner Bea Arthur dead at 86 - CNN.com


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

R.I.P. Maude


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

She will be missed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She was a great Golden Girl


----------

